

Ask HN: Thinking in terms of customers vs users? - nashequilibrium

How does this affect the way a startup approaches their target market?
======
beat
For my own work, there's an explicit distinction between customer and user.
Design the software for the user, design the marketing for the customer.

For a more radical perspective, consider the old saw "You aren't
[Google|Facebook|Yahoo]'s customer, you're their product." The customer is the
one who pays for the service in cash.

------
kamilrextin
Customers pay. Users might not pay.

